# Office 365 >  >  Changing an excel  spreadsheet form Radians to degrees

## superdutyfan

I have some formulas that are not calculating properly. I have concluded its because the spreadsheet is in radians instead of degrees

The formulas are :

=((COS((B3+B2)/2))*B4)+B5

=((COS(B19+B3))*B6)+B20

=(((SIN(B11))-(SIN(B19))/(B12-B21))*1718.75)

Thanks sdf

----------


## adyteo

=RADIANS(degrees)

----------


## john55

see if it helps you
http://spreadsheets.about.com/od/exc...22_radians.htm

----------

